# Best Place to sell a Honda snowblower



## msanta (Dec 1, 2018)

I sold my house in New York and I am moving to Florida and with great sadness I will be selling my fairly new Honda snowblower HSS928ATD. I used it twice and I loved every minute of it. I want to know where is the best place to sell it other than eBay or Craigs List. Thank you for any assistance you can provide.

Mike


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Far as I know those are your best choices. I you have a facebook acct there are a couple pages such as U. S. Marketplace etc. and there are probably some local pages dedicated to your area. They are pretty popular here in south central Pa. Hope you get it sold.


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

If you had made the decision 2 months ago, I would have bought it. I found my HSS724ATD on Facebook Marketplace and drove 2 hours to get it..


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Price it right and it will sell fast.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I sent you a PM. Take a look !


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

lately i have sold pretty much all my snowblowers through facebook. got way more hits on snowblowers through facebook than i did any other place i posted to sell. it still never hurts to post in as many places as possible.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

graigslist works well if priced right.

do you have nextdoor.com in your area. ?


----------

